# Everol 18/0 reel



## Lou (May 22, 2004)

Someone asked to see a pic of this big reel so I thought I would share with everyone. 
It is compared beside a Penn 16/0 ,, 9/0 and an ambassadeur 6000.
You can see the everol is a tad wider than the 16/0 and totally dwarfs the other two reels. My personal favorite is the 6000 sitting on the arbor inside the frame. Line capacity is about 100yds maybe 150yds less than a penn 16/0. The larger arbor probably took away from original plans to hold more line than the Penn. (just my guess) 
The Everol reels are made in Italy and are considered equal to the Penn Internationals and Shimanos. Of course like cars,,, the best make can always be argued. LOLI purchased this reel almost two years ago. Only two of these reels came to the U S at that time. They were test reels for heavy lines that needed to hold 100 lbs of drag. (the tuna fishermen) These reels did not even have the 18/0 drag settings and size on side of reel. The side/diameter is the same size as their 14/0 so that is what mine says. LOL
These had been in the research/planning/building stage for some time. The initial release was postponed because the arbor bent under 100 lbs of drag and had to be re-designed. That is why my reel has a clear or un-anodized spool.
It is rare and I just can't bring myself to use it.


----------



## Mando (May 22, 2004)

man that is one beast! it chomps that 6000 lol! its not mounted on a rod?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I think zebco makes one bigger 3330000000

maybe warren?


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Jolly Roger said:


> I think zebco makes one bigger 3330000000
> 
> maybe warren?


ROTFLMRNAOTIH


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*I have 2 everol's*

a Small gold one about a 30# class 
and one that's in between a 6/0 and a 9/0 it's anadized.
I used to fish the red one when I first got it.

Bought them both in pawn shops for under $100.
They are now in my fishing hutch. Inc.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*12/0 Everol on ebay right now!*

*12/0 Everol Game Reel*
*Classic Italian,Heavy Duty,Lever Drag Reel*Item number: 7128617861


----------

